# Good ice information link.



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Here's a good ice information link for determining safe ice. Thanks Snake69

http://www.crrel.usace.army.mil/ierd/ice_safety/safety.html


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cool link, lots of info. but it was saying something about cracks or booms. man thats one of my favorite sounds at night out on the ice.. you can hear it comming race past you and carry to the other end of the lake. guess thats why i dont ice fish on rivers.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

dale that is a good link. Thank you.


----------



## Ted Dressel (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info I agree that is a good link.


----------



## reelmanly (May 19, 2005)

Nice Link, question tho, if I'm ice fishin with Phil Carver how much room do I need between him and I LOL, seriously, learned some from the link Thanks again


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

ezbite said:


> cool link, lots of info. but it was saying something about cracks or booms. man thats one of my favorite sounds at night out on the ice.. you can hear it comming race past you and carry to the other end of the lake. guess thats why i dont ice fish on rivers.


 
Those "Booms" are fun when you bring someone out that has never been on the ice. They start to freak out and run back to the car.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

Your talk of BOOMS on the ice brought back memories of the first time I was on the ice, it was at Punderson at night, I heard this boom not too far from where I was standing, the guy I was with knew what was going on when he saw my eyes as big as dinner plates, I was looking for the closest shoreline, He told me not to worry it was making ice. OK 10 min. later another boom and all of a sudden here come a crack, 6 inches from my feet , let me get the hell out of here. That was 14 years ago and I have never missed a year since, even made a few trips to Minnesota and fished on 25 to 30 in. of ice.
GOOD FISHING GUYS See you on the ice :C


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

its making or breaking still makes the heart skip a beat


----------



## sam kegg (Jun 23, 2007)

thanks dale... i like that link,,, i need to send it to my fat brother and let him know he needs 4 inchs of ice, to hold his 1 ton but.... lol


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

A good rule of thumb is watch for the biggest and heavest guy going out on the ice and follow in his footsteps...and if none is around BE CAREFUL....Ha..Ha...C.L.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

i was told by an old man to send out the wife first, i thought it was funny


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Ice Safety Video made by Minnesota DNR & sponsored by Vexilar

http://icefishingtoday.com/pages/web_extra_dnr_ice_safety.php


----------



## Ohio Banker (Dec 24, 2008)

I use the rule of thumb- when in doubt- don't go out.


----------



## JohnPD (Jun 12, 2012)

Link says file not found.


----------



## jwoods (May 22, 2011)

i always have a good time doing that


----------



## ssgfishing (Aug 7, 2013)

Great link. Thanks for posting.


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

i like 5 inches 3and 4 just scares me- and ever been in your shanty and u hear the ice cracking around u and u feel your shanty drop scares the crap out of u felt like u droped a foot but might have have just been like a 1/4 inch.


----------

